# Filling out an adoption app. months in advance?



## hops523 (Nov 23, 2008)

My family and I have found a great GSD rescue in our area. We looked at their adoption application, they give you the option of either picking a paticular dog at their rescue to fill the application out for, OR you can describe what type of GSD you are looking for( gender, age, color, etc.) That is the route we would like to take. We wanted to adopt a GSD toward spring time though. Does anyone think it would be a good idea to fill out the application and describe what type of GSD we want right now? This way the rescue can be searching for the GSD that is "perfect" for us. Or do you think we should fill the application out in the spring?
Thanks


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I would fill it out now, and get the home check done so you are ready to go if the perfect dog appears.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you fill it out now, be prepared for them to call before spring with dogs for you to meet. 

I wouldn't fill out the application until you're ready to start looking for a dog. If you'd take the "perfect" dog now, fill it out now. If you wouldn't take Rin-Tin-Tin right now, don't waste their time by filling it out now. Most rescues won't hold a dog until you're ready for him/her.

ETA: Like Dd said, you could get the process out of the way now, but if you don't want a dog now be very clear about it.


----------



## hops523 (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess thats the thing we have to figure out, if the right GSD comes along would be take him right now. But if not like you said Emoore the rescue will probably give me quite a few calls, and who knows they eventually might just stop calling us because we've turned down dogs a few times even before spring comes along. 

There are reasons why I could fill it out now, and there are reasons why I should wait.
Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I would get it filled out and submitted and establish a relationship with the rescue. If they are truly a good rescue and will respect your wishes, then this would not be an issue. If they start pushing dogs on you, then maybe they are not so good. It would certainly make things easier when the time came. I would also re-establish contact when you were ready to get back in their consciouness.

The frustrating part comes when you are ready and they don't have a dog that fits your desires. Don't expect them to be able to keep you up to date frequently. Most rescues are volunteers who have jobs and lives outside their rescue efforts and do the best they can.

The best part is when it all comes together and you have your dog. Then the fun begins in a big way. Good Luck.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I also would go ahead and fill it out now. Keep in mind that a lot of rescues match a dog with the "right" family. In other words, there may be several applications on a dog, but the rescue will select who the best match is for that particular dog. You may find the perfect one for you, but the rescue may have someone else in mind. It may take a few months anyway.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I recommend that you fill it out maybe a month before you are ready to get the dog. It does not help much the application just sitting around for months.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

You seem to be getting different opinions from different people. I would definitely fill out the form now being as clear as possible about what your absolute requirements are and what qualities matter less to you. We have adopted only one dog and that took four months from application submission to adoption. Part of the time was spent in arranging a home visit at a distance and part was spent in meeting the dogs. In any case, you give the rescue group much greater flexibility if they approve you and then have time and space to identify your best match.

Our experience with adoption was wonderful and our dog is even better.

Mary Jane


----------



## hops523 (Nov 23, 2008)

Just a little update, we have talked to the rescue and they have put in a reminder for them so they know that we will be ready towards the start of spring. So we filled out the application, and got approved. Im just glad that this way if we want a GSD sooner than a couple months from now, we can let them know.

But for now we are just preparing for the new dog. Spring is just around the corner haha, really its only about 2 months away.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Good luck, and I agree with DD and the subsequent posts. I di foster work, and would literally keep any dog I have fostered.

Nonetheless, a good fit is important, so let the rescue work with you are finding such a dog.

Good Luck


----------

